

More Bandwidth Doesn't Matter (Much) - dkasper
http://docs.google.com/a/chromium.org/viewer?a=v&pid=sites&srcid=Y2hyb21pdW0ub3JnfGRldnxneDoxMzcyOWI1N2I4YzI3NzE2
Important to keep in mind with respect to http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2521231
======
dkasper
Important to keep in mind in regards to
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2521231>

~~~
TimMontague
The results from speedtest.net shown in that article indicate a ping time of
3ms. So Google's internet is still really really fast.

